# TunerFest B13



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

Damn that shit is nice...very clean...rolling on blacks what tyoe of sides and rear does it have?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

That is Damn nice I must Say


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting. I was never fond of fillinging the crease under the window sill of a B13. Big rear wing but at least it's not 3 feet tall.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

If I am not mistaking, the sides and rear are from Kaminari and the front is from stillen. 

Don't have the slightest idea what kinda rear wing that is, although it is sweet looking.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Thanks for posting a pic of my car*

Hey thanks for whoever put up a pic of my car...those are kaminari sides and a stillen front end...anyone else have any pics of their b13's?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Mine looks similar, I have Black Konigs tuners, stillen front clip only that has seen its day. Its not a great fit on mine and I have had it on since 1995 (8 years). I have the same hood pins. i like the grill, I hollowed mine out, but it was weak. The mesh I put in did not want to hold the grill well, so I scraped it. I will have to take a recent pic of mine. It sits in the garage all the time. I recently cleaned the flawless undercarriage. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

where did u get grill?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> * Big rear wing but at least it's not 3 feet tall. *


Is that a spoiler or a wing? To me it looks like a spoiler and it looks pretty good on there. Is that the sniper spoiler? Is that the stillen front end that stillen does not have a pic of on there website?


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i believe its a bomex replica wing, how much did you buy it for and from where?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride, how'd you do the grill?


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

That's sweet.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

how do you post a pic? 
shawn


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

Thanks for the comments. Its actually an authentic s13 bomex wing. I purchased it off Non Fujita of innonvativ motorsports 3 years ago. It was actually his old wing and i just bought it off of him. As far as the grill goes..its from a 85 Geo metro but modified..nah j/p...i just cut out all the pieces with a saw and then put up some chicken head wire..


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

What do you have done to the motor? I like the wheels.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

shawn... this is how you post a pic...

First you type (img) then you place the picteure link or url in between then end it with (/img). But instead of using () use [] around the words img like this


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#/////////3*

its stock right now.. (GA16DEslow)...haha...in about a year and a half the motor will be finished...anyone know of any good shops that can install an sr20det in the southern cali area?????


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not feeling the spoiler or sideskirts, but the rest of the car is pretty nice.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

let me see if i can get this to work.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

DOHCslide said:


> *let me see if i can get this to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like! And very original with the color. I haven't seen one that color yet. The other day I saw a teal b13 sentra, I didn't know if they make that color for the b13 but it look a little weird and not to mention it made the car looked cheap.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

here ya go... DOHCslide's car >


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

It's OK, but Roll-Mod-L's car is still better by far!


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Does the Red Car have a wide body kit on it? Looks good


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

BRYDOOD, got anymore pics?...

did you also fill the indentions on the front bumper? can't tell... and how about the sides, did you remove thenm and fill? or just right over it? looks nice!

i thik it would have looked cool if you had left the thin indention right below the windows, like Hawaii said, but i like either way

good job

CMo


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for everyones comments...DiLLiGaF...nah theres no widebody kit here (thank GoD!) cmotek..nah i didn't fill in the lines on the front of the bumper...even if you try to do it, it would crack sooner or later...and the reason why i filled in the lines on the side under the window sill is because at the time no one did it yet and it actually came out cleaner.Actually only one other guy did it first he got on the cover of turbo mag i think in like 97 or 98..but hands down that guy had the sickest B13 i ever seen...it was Dubbed Silver bullet...it had 18 inch Volks everything shaved..the whole rear was gutted...Not to mention it also had a fully built De-T motor...from what i heard last before he could even get any kind of numbers with the car it blew...


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

ughh! yellow has got to go! sorry,but its nasty! the red is tight as hell tho! one of the cleanest b13's ive seen! im jealous-


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

hey javon..tell me again how to post up some pix from "my pic files"..sorry kinda new to this site still...i got a few more pics i want to post...thanks bro..


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

hey motentra...thanks for the positive comment...what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

*wing*

hey where did you find that wing for that yellow sentra. its sweet ass hell and looks pretty stock too....


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *It's OK, but Roll-Mod-L's car is still better by far! *


freaking ******!!!!  lol


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

> The other day I saw a teal b13 sentra, I didn't know if they make that color for the b13 but it look a little weird and not to mention it made the car looked cheap.


You mean this color?
http://www.cardomain.com/id/95sentra_b13
http://b13sentra.netfirms.com/gallery.shtml

My car BTW. And yes, it does look bad. In 1995 it was a nice color but I wasn't the one that picked out the car, my dad did. The Olive Sentra is my mothers.
My photoshopped section has a few ideas for colors but I'm still undecided.

They also had a seafoam green color if that's what you're refering too.
Black, white, silver, red, burgendy, gold/beige, blue, teal, seafoam, olive are most of the colors the B13 was painted. I'm in Canada so colors may be different from that in the US and color codes change from year to year.

- Greg


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*yea that color*

Yea that teal looking color or sea foam. I am in florida so if that was a color option in canada it took a long trip or someone actually ordered it in that color.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

BRYDOOD94 i like that car. i was in the process of finishing my shaving job on my 94 e sentra, but i had a front end collision and totled it. i was ready to do the door handle and bomb! its gone. your car is all around cool and i wish you much sucess on your det swap, or are you getting the h/s 1.6 turbo kit??


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#////////3*

HEY THANKS MAXPOWER 559 FOR the compliment...sorry to hear about your car..its to bad it happened..i suggest you start all over and keep the b13 alive...hahah...as far as the swap...the HS kit would cost about as much as the de-t swap...i personally don't know anyone who has the HS kit but i test drove a few cars with a de-t swap and i fell in love with it..do you know of anyone with the hotshot kit?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The muffler on the yellow Sentra (the one PrOxLaMuS© posted) had a real ricer muffler. And not diggin' those rims, Javon. Other than that, they are two great Sentras!!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I"m actually diggin the yellow, I was wondering what mine would look like in that color. Good choice, its doesn't seem to be one of those eye scorching yellows either, it has a nice hue to it. Exactly what yellow is that?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *here ya go... DOHCslide's car >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I like that car, never see it before. Never see the guy on the boards either. Kinda what I want my car to look like, only candy blue


----------

